# a great little kit for anyone



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Interesting wood product.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

You add the wood? Very interesting, I like fishing.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very cool…i know some people that would love these…MERRY CHRISTMAS BUDDY!!!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Job Lets go Fishing the Bass are biting


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dennis;

Don't tell me you fish too.

Great job.

My son has just developed an interest in turning. I'll bet he'll want to make some of these.

Merry Christmas;

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

yep Lee. these are great. i am on my fourth one in the past two days. i will post those in a few minutes.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sweet. I use to be a big time fisherman. Chasing tournaments and all. Looks like these would run deep and catch some fish. Nice kit buddy. Looks like fun also.
Thanks


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

These are great.I love fishing.


----------

